# Help Betta looks bloated



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

Housing 
What size is your tank? 2.5 Gallon
What temperature is your tank? 78 degrees
Does your tank have a filter? yes
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? no
Is your tank heated? Yes
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? No

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Aqueon Pellets 
How often do you feed your betta fish? Twice a day

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? Once a week
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 100%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? Just dechlorinating chemicals

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters? 
Not sure

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? His stomach looks bloated
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? Not at all
When did you start noticing the symptoms? Yesterday
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? No
Does your fish have any history of being ill? No 
How old is your fish (approximately)? Not sure got him from Petco in April

So yesterday I noticed he was bloated so I didnt feed him last night. His behavior hasn't changed at all still moving around really fast, loves to hide behind plants, the filter, and heater, he even comes up looking for food when I open the hatch. I fed him a pellet to see if he still eats and he did. I'm not sure if this is anything I should be worrying about, or will it go away if I stop feeding him for a day or 2.
Here are some pictures. Its kind of hard to get a picture of him because he's always moving around so fast and when hes not moving he's hiding behind things.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

You could try fasting him for a day, then cutting him back to one meal a day for a short time. Also, maybe feeding him a little daphnia. It's natural laxative and might help him poop, if he's constipated. 

It's a bit hard to see, but he seems very active and doesn't look scary-bloated. See how he is after a fast/daphnia, and maybe update in a few days if he doesn't improve.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Is he having trouble swimming up or down in the water? If so, he is severely constipated and it has caused a swim bladder disorder. I would suggest fasting, bu tit could really be anything.


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

He doesn't have any problems swimming at all and what's daphnia? where could I find it


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

So I skipped feeding him for two days and now he wont eat and he doesnt seem as active he only moves around a lot if I tap on the tank where he's sitting, should start using epsom salt or something?


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

I am not an expert in diseases, I would ask someone else


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Daphnia arevsmall shrimp like creatures. You can get frozen daphnia in ?pe stores, my Petsmart has them. 
Don't tap, it will cause stress. Is he still bloated? Then don't feed, yet.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

You could try the epsom salt is one teaspoon per gallon and also I believe you need more water changes, 2 50 percent and 1 100 percent a week for your size tank. I sure hope he gets to feeling better real soon keep us posted to how he is doing and good luck !!!


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

He's still bloated I put epsom salt in the tank, I'll keep watching him, should I do more water changes with the epsom salt in or something? and I'll check a petsmart here to see if they have daphnia


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

Update: Second day of using epsom salts, and it looks like he's doing better, he's moving around freely again he's active again, he still looks bloated though, should I keep using epsom salts?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Yep. Just don't use more than 12 days. It's great he's getting better in behavior!


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Yep. Just don't use more than 12 days. It's great he's getting better in behavior!


Ok I will I just hope he gets better


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

So I just got one of those Daphnia packs from Petsmart (the pack of 40 squares), and I was wondering how much do I feed him 1 square seems to be a lot of food


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

NO! That's too much!! Get a VERY LITTLE PINCH. And defrost it with cold water.. Just make a little ball with it that's the size of his pellets and he should be able to eat it.


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> NO! That's too much!! Get a VERY LITTLE PINCH. And defrost it with cold water.. Just make a little ball with it that's the size of his pellets and he should be able to eat it.


Oh ok good thing I asked before I fed him, Thanks


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Your welcome. And sorry for the caps, I just wanted to make sure you see it. lol


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

Just a quick question, would it be a good idea to feed my other betta who's ok daphnia?


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

I tried making pellets out of it, but when it hit the water, it all spread out all over, but the pieces floated up and he ate it, how long until the I see some results


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes, daphnia is ok to feed to not sick fish..

Just remember to take out the fleas that he didn't eat after the massacre and by tomorrow you should see some improvement.


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Yes, daphnia is ok to feed to not sick fish..
> 
> Just remember to take out the fleas that he didn't eat after the massacre and by tomorrow you should see some improvement.


Yup I netted out the stuff he didn't eat, and how will I know if it's working, will he start pooping? would his bulge get smaller?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes, he'll start pooping. Just check time to time if his tummy is getting smaller.. And please post if his poo is white or stringy, that's a sign of internal parasites.


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

Got it, should I keep feeding him daphnia tomorrow too? and if it is internal parasites is there anyway to get rid of them?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

If you want to... If he's still bloated, keep on feeding daphnia "pellets". You'll need metro-blahblah to cure internal parasites.. Jungle's Anti-Parasite Fizz Tabs have the Metro thing and all you have to do is to make it a liquid and dip your Betta pellets in and feed.. Oh, and if your Betta doesn't eat.. You just get garlic juice and dip the medicated food into it. It enhances the smell and taste.. Yum..


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

Sounds complicated, let's just hope the daphnia does it, I think the epsom salts really have made a difference in his behavior though, over the weekend he wasn't really active at all but he's back to his normal energetic self, but he's still just bloated


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Yeah, good luck! :] And Epsom Salt will help internal parasites, too. Are you sure he's that bloated? The pictures you posted show any "fatness". Lol


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Yeah, good luck! :] And Epsom Salt will help internal parasites, too. Are you sure he's that bloated? The pictures you posted show any "fatness". Lol


Yeah it was kind of hard because he looks straight at the camera or hides behind his plant whenever I try taking pictures, but there's a bulge let me try to get another picture of him


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh yes, they hog food but not pictures. :roll:


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

Here's some kind of better pictures of him 








Here's him sticking his head out from behind the filter, you can kind of see his stomach


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

He doesn't look bloated to me... He seems to be perfectly fine.  Unless it looks bigger than in the picture.. Just to make sure, feed him the daphnia and wait.


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

It's still hard to see in the picture but his stomach is bulgy. I can't get a good picture of it, you can kind of see in those pictures where it kind of pops out, he just doesn't want sit still at an angle where I can get his stomach


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Hm.. Either way, you'd still have to treat him with ES Salt until he's better or until the 12 day mark. And then the daphnia to make him use the bathroom.


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

Yup that's what I'm doing, I'm just hoping daphnia does it for him


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

This morning I checked, and I think he as pooping, but it was clear and stringy like, what should I do?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Parasites! D: Get the Jungle's Fizz Tabs for parasites and do as I prescribed.. The active ingredient should be "Metronidazole". Good luck, any medication with that as the active ingredient will work, sorry.. I had school.


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

clear and stringy like could be internal parasites. And it better to treat fish right away because they get worse really fast. I would keep him on Epsom salt 3tsp/gall with daily 100% water changes. Buy medications and use it along with salt.
I know someone treated with Parasite Guard Tetra, Jungle Parasite Clear,
API General Cure ,Jungle Labs Parasite fizzy tabs . 
Epsom salt don't worry you can use for long time and it will help /should help to pass the worms out the system. But IT really helps if the fish is eating so he can produce waste and pass worm with poo.


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

Sorry Lebron i didn't see your post ....doing a lot of stuff in the house
I tryed to read all pages. Not sure if fish still eating?


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

He is still eating, he ate daphnia, where would I find Jungle's Fizz Tabs? Would it be at Petsmart or Petco


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

the state i live in you can find all those med's in any Patstore. If you will unable to find it then you can order on ling. I am sure you will find it.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

It's ok, that usually happens on forums..

Search up "Tetra Parasite Guard". Search up the active ingredient and if it's the Metro, you could use that instead. I don't have Jungles either. :/


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

I looked it up Metro is one of the ingredients, I'll try getting that


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

I just came home and my dad checked on him while I was in college, he said that the poop was brown but stringy, does that still mean parasites


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

You can try that then!


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

This morning before I left for class, I saw he was pooping, but I couldn't really see, it looked stringy, I was in a rush, but my dad said that he was pooping and it was long and brown what does that mean?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

If it's brown, then he's back to normal!  But watch for more poo... Long stringy brown poo is fine, white poo isn't.


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

Keep him on Epsom salt for now but i would buy medications in case you need to use them right away.


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

HE"S POOPING! I saw it right now its thin but it's brown, hopefully his stomach goes back to normal now


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

oh good i hope so  Give us update. I hope it just constipation and he don't have parasites.


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

Saw him pooping again, still brown not clear or white looking, but it's still like small amounts of poop, is this normal for coming back to normal


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

That's good!  Is he getting thinner at all? I'm sorry I was late, I had to go somewhere and I didn't check my subscribed threads.


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

Today he looks a little thinner, his dragon scales around his stomach don't seem to be as much stretched out as before, but today when I came home he wasn't that active maybe because it was later at night when I came home


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

So today when he was pooping it was still stringy and thin, but this time I couldnt really tell if it was clear or brown, if I was to get that parasite guard can I use that with epsom salts and daphnia


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Yep. Get that parasite guard just in case. How long has your ES treatment been?


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

It's been 6 days of epsom salts


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh, OK. Remember to stop in 6 days!


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

Yup I know hopefully he gets better before then, just wondering what happens if you keep using epsom salts beyond 12 days


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Well, the Betta's organs will start to get damaged. :\ ES Salt maximum is 12 days, AQ Salt is 10.


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

Oh gotcha dont want that happening


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

Another question, is it ok to use these tetra anti parasite tablets on him just in case, would it harm him if he doesn't really have the parasites? and we have a 10 gallon tank with a few regular fish that arernt bettas we may have had parasites in their before bc 4 fish died in a row but now no fish is dieing anymore, would it be a good idea to use the tablet in there?


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

I saw his poop floating around today, it was a little brown piece with clear stringy things on each side, should I use the parasite tabs?


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

i don't like that he has clear stringy things on each side. And since you saying that your 10 gall might had parasites i would threat him just to be on the safe side. Because once they get worse and stop eating, and with internal parasites it fast then it will be impossible to treat. It really better to treat while he is eating so he can pass worms with poop.
Epsom salt along will help to purge parasites out but will not treat. You need medications. Do you have them?
Just like LebronTheBetta wrote you can't use salt longer then 10-13 days right but it for aquarium salt. Epsom salt it mild and you can use indefinitely. So don't worry about it. And yes you can use it along with medications.
So use medications + epsom salt + daily water changes and food so he can pass worms with poop. Redose medications dose every time you change his water. I do know that instructions on medications box don't tell you to changes water daily though. But just redose the med's dose every time. And please take time to acclimate him every time so he can get used to the new chemistry. Add new water to the changing cup and let him sit in if for 5min . Do it for about 3 times.
Increase epsom slt to 3tsp/gall.


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

Ok I got the anti parasitic tetra tablets I'll put that in, and I have been doing daily water changes and have been acclimating him each time, he still been eating the daphnia though, so it's not like he's not eating at all yet, I'll go use the tablet now


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

I read that you can use epsom salt indefinitely because it is not real salt. It is magnesium sulfate.


----------



## CTBettaLover (Jul 23, 2012)

Can anyone here help me with my betta's scary bloat!?!? Its terrible and I don't know what to do1 I have been treating him with epsom salt in a q. tank for about a week-10 days now and it isn't getting any better. It might even be getting worse! I dont want him to die but I am afraid to medicate without knowing the problem. He is acting pretty normal and still wants to eat although I have been feeding him very very sparingly since his massive bloat appeared. It grew over the past 3 weeks and seemed to come out of nowhere in the beginning. He is not pineconing yet so I think I might still have a chance to save him. 
I posted about it a while ago but have received very little feed back. Please take a look if you have the time. I am in desperate need of some guidance and different perspectives!!! Here is the link:
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=115527&page=2


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

today I noticed his stomach has gotten smaller, I think the those parasite gaurd tablets are really working


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

keep treating with whole course of it. Did you see his poo again? Sometimes i see people using medications even longer then recommendations on the box. It confusing sometimes you might think fish is better and then later he will get them again so just make sure full dose full course.


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

On the box it says that treatment may be repeated up to two times with 48 hours between treatment and a 25% water change, does that mean that after I do a water change today because of the epsom salt I shouldn't use the parasite guard again, until I do a water change again tomorrow then use it and then not use it again after that? and his stomach has gotten smaller but it still looks a little bloated and he's gotten inactive after I used the parasite guard, should that be something to be worried about, and I didn't see his poop since then, I'm not sure if he pooped yet or not


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

About medications yes add the dose again. But take time to climate him. It weird that he got inactive. How is he doing right now? Is he eating? I know a few people who use that medications but didn't have any problems. It parasite guard by tetra? I would not think that he got inactive is due to medications.


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

It is the Tetra parasite guard, and he was eating yesterday, I haven't tried feeding him yet today, I'm not home right now, I will be home in a little bit and then I'm to change the water and the feed him daphnia. Quick question, should I use the tablet again today or should I do it tomorrow with the water change when it's been 48 hours?


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

you really can use it today since you going to change him. It really not making any difference it will be the same dose of medications. So change him today with salt and medications. He should not get worse because of medications. 
How many times a day you are feeding him?
I just giving you instructions that i gave someone else who treated internal parasites before. His betta did good with that treatment. So i know there is no harm by doing that.


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm feeding him daphnia once a day, I think I know why he wasn't too active I might have accidentally hit the temperature switch on the heater and it got warmer than usual, but his stomach is getting better, it's smaller than it was before I started using the tablets


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

is he ok now? I got worried. I am wondering i think you can feed him 2 times now. May be a pellet in the morning. He needs to be strong to fight the disease. Well it good that his stomach is smaller but i would not think it because of medications it probably because he pooped i would think. If it indeed internal parasites the stomach bloated from parasites. So if he pass them out of the system -stomach should be smaller. 
Watch for his poo.


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

Yeah I think he's doing a little better now, he's moving around more than he was before, and I'll try watching out for his poop, but I got classes tomorrow until 530 so if he poops during the day I might not see it, and I'll feed him a pellet in the morning, his stomach is still a bloated looking but much less than what it was before


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

we will wait for update. I hope he will get better .


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

i was thinking if his bloating not due to sbd or overfeeding, but due to parasites then you really can feed him full meal. Give him 2 pellets in the morning and then second meal i guess daphnia. With internal parasites the more he poo and can pass them out the better it is. So just feed him regularly.


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

Ok I'll try doing that, this morning he wasn't really active again, I'm not sure why, would the parasite guard cause this or something?


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

i hope he feels better


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

i don't think so  Did he ate at least? Is it possible he was sleeping? Do you check heater make sure it working properly? I have some of my heaters malfunctioned before. Is he responsive ?


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

sorry double post


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

He ate last yesterday, I didn't want to try feeding him this morning in case he wouldn't eat it I didnt have time to take it out, he is responsive when you tap the glass though, but I don't want to keep doing that, heaters working fine I think


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

Maybe he was sleeping because my other betta was half asleep too it took him a while to notice the feeding latch thing was open to come up and eat, he usually does that on days I have classes on early


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

will wait for update.


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

Just got home he was sitting behind the heater like he was this morning but then he started swimming around normally for a little and now he's back down under a plant again, I'm going to change the water now, should I still put in the parasite guard tablet? He's still looking bloated but still not as extreme as it was before


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

Today is also the 11th day of epsom salt, maybe he's becoming inactive because of using epsom salt for a long time, I think I'll not use epsom salt today and just use the parasite guard, oh and I saw what I think may be part of his poop floating in the water, it's brown and thin and kind of looks like a flattened, not sure if that's poop or maybe a flake that we feed the fish in 10 gallon might have fallen in


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

also he didn't try to eat the pellet, he barely even came up and saw it but he did eat a little bit of daphnia because it dispersed everywhere, what I'm worried is that maybe I used epsom salt for too long and his organs are shutting down or something or maybe the parasite guard is getting rid of the parasites but its like a struggle on the inside for him to get the parasites out


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

no it not epsom salt. Don't worry about epsom salt it really fine. Only aquarium salt can damage if you using it more then 13 days. Epsom salt you really can use for very long time. So don't stop it. I am sure and i was helping someone before.
About medications. The person i was helping was using the same med's and didn't have any problem so i kind of can't say that he is inactive because of that. But i don't like the fact that he is less active. 
Usually if fish has internal parasites fish can get worse really fast. So i think may be this is the reason. 
So i really think don't stop epsom. What is instructions on medications? Is it tablet or powder? How much of it should be per gallon? Do you put whole tablet? Usually they give instructions per 10 gall i think. Did your divided it?
I would really continue the treatment.


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

Also don't share anything between him and your other betta.


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

I haven't used the same things between him and my other betta since he got bloated, the parasite guard are tablets its 1 tablet for 10 gallons so I cut them into quarters, I added the epsom salt again hopefully he gets back to normal soon


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

And it will be good if he continue to eat. So it 1 tab for one treatment? And then in 48 hrs another one if needed?


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

sorry i am leaving right now , next time i will check the forum tomorrow morning. Hopefully he will eat tomorrow. Please give update. I really never read from anyone that fish got worse because of medications. So i kind of cross my fingers it will help. Since i personally know someone on this forum who did the same you doing right now. And don't worry about salt this one i know for 100% not going to hurt him, but helping.


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

Its ok and thanks for all the help, he's eating some daphnia, but he didn't really notice the pellet or anything or just ignored it


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

if he ignoring pellets give him more daphnia then. He needs to eat to fight the disease


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

or try bloodworms they love bloodworms


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

I noticed today, him stomach has gotten even smaller, he is looking more and more back to normal now, it's just that he's not acting the same, maybe he's just tired or something


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

Is he eating? Is he really lethargic? Is he responsive?


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

He's eating a little bit of daphnia, but he isn't really active, he is responsive but when you tap or something he like darts back and forth


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

sorry i am not sure why he is inactive. I would think it because of disease maybe. But i know that what you doing if it internal parasites it the right treatment. Sorry  I think finish medications and don't stop salt. Don't worry about epsom, like i wrote before you can use it indefinitely. So don't stop it yet. One thing i don't want to upset you ,but i know if this medications will not help people on this forum usually recommending to try another medication for internal parasites. But lets don't panic and see how he doing. And how is his poo look a like.


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

I haven't seen his poop lately, I've been at college during the day, Also what does dropsy look like with dragonscale, I had another betta get dropsy early in the summer and she got bloated and then got really inactive, I don't think he's pine coning or anything though


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

scales sticking out . I am going to give you a link where Sakura gave very good explonations what dropsy is. See pge 2 #14 and page 3 #29
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=114815


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

sunlight said:


> scales sticking out . I am going to give you a link where Sakura gave very good explonations what dropsy is. See pge 2 #14 and page 3 #29
> http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=114815


I've seen dropsy on a betta with normal scales, I had a betta die of dropsy over the summer, I'm just not sure how it would look on a dragon scale,
and good new I don't think it's dropsy, I saw him poop it was long thick like and normal kind of curling over under his poop hole, it was a lighter color that normal but that maybe bc he's been only eating daphnia and not pellets


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

He still refusing pellets? How about do you have freeze dried blood worms?
If it not white and clear it good. I hope he will recover i just don't understand why he is a little lethargic 
Betta can be bloated from the fluid accumulation but your betta bloated, if we diagnosed correctly from parasites. I don't think he has dropsy you are right. Well internal parasites also fatal disease though. I even think it very difficult to treat. I saw about 6 post about internal parasites and 2 only survive. Sorry i am telling you that though. I hope he will get better but always be ready for the worse still. I think with internal and external it very important to treat in time before it too late. So hopefully we doing right thing.
I am going to do 100% water change right now on my 3 year old betta.
Will wait for update. Good luck.


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

He doesn't really notice the pellets still because their on top, he notices daphnia because they like spread everywhere and when I saw him pooping right now he was acting more active than he was before, maybe the parasite guards are working, the poops not stringy anymore, but I just turned his light off because its late at night here, maybe he just doesn't like the combination of the parasite guard and epsom salt, do you think I should stop using them soon?


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

This will be last dose of the medications so hopefully you don't have to medicate him any more. I meant if last dose of medications for 2 days, so just finish it and then at the end of the treatment do 50% water change. Then next day do another 50% water change so we get rid of medications slowly . About epsom salt -is he still bloated? If he is don't stop it yet. Epsom salt helps pass the worms out of the system. So lets just wait make sure he is not bloated anymore.


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

He's still slightly bloated, today he didn't notice the pellet when I put it in and it sank to the bottom again, but I do have good news today he was up and swimming around his favorite spot behind the filter


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

well at least he us eating daphnia and i read it good source of protein. I hope he will start eating pellets again ...


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

Saw him pooping again, no stringyness still, would that mean all the parasites are gone? he's still bloated a little but it's definitely looking smaller each day, he's not 100% back to his normal active self yet though


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

sorry for saying that, but i don't think anyone can assure you that they gone 100% . I mean actually all fish has parasites, but when immune system is weak they attack the body. So we can only hope. He still in medicated water and + epsom salt so lets hope for the best. I kind of don't understand why he is lethargic though. He is not pine coning right? Still eating daphnia? Still swimming a little bit or all the time on the bottom ?


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

No pine coning at all, he's eating and still moving around every now and then, but I just noticed this after changing the water, there looks like a red sore or something on his body and I'm not sure what it is, maybe he scraped it or something when netting him out of the tank


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

make sure it not getting worse. So if it just from this morning i guess tomorrow you will see if it still the same or worse.Epsom salt has antibacterial affect so it also will help. But i am not sure what the cause of it. If he just scraped himself like you wrote then epsom salt will help to prevent infection. I don't use a net so i can see how it can happened. I using a cup to scoop them. Which sometimes is difficult but i used to it already .


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

I try cupping him, but he's too quick and runs into a corner, and on the box of the parasite guard it said that was a symptom of parasites, could he still have the parasites?


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

how he doing? Not sure, i read a lot of post when people were treating with medications but non of them has sores. And i also read that person who was helping with the same problem to someone else wrote that if one medication didn't help use another one. But i think if you saying his poo normal color he might be ok. 
How is that rad sore? 
People on the forum saying that all our fish has internal parasites which is normal for fish. It just when fish immune system is weak then it attack the body .


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

it looked like a new cut like while I was feeding him which was after the water change so maybe he scraped it on something. but on the parasite guard box one of the symptoms it says is wounds on their body


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

i actually texted somebody on the forum and she told me that she going to text Sakura and ask what it can be. I am not sure at all. It important though that it don't get worse. If it get worse then obviously something is wrong and it not just a scratch. So i think for now it really good sign that he is eating and a little active, and his poo normal color. How is his bloating?


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

His bloat looks a lot better, pretty much gone now, it's just his inactiveness and that cut I'm worried about, and thanks for all the help


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

Sorry i just came home. I got and answer from the girl who text Sakure. This was the answer. I never heard about it before. This is the answer and recommendations:

I'm thinking it could be a result of the medications. From what I've read, Tetra Parasite Guard has a few ingredients that are not fish friendly. I think someone once said diflubenzeron was even used in lawn fertilizer. If the dose was just a little off, it's possible the medications burned him. Since the poop has returned to a normal color, I would recommend leaving him in epsom salts for another week to make sure the system is clear and adding a product like API Stress Coat or Kordon Fish Protector to encourage the slime coat. That should help protect the red sore from infection. I know the Tetra meds are readily available at places like Wal-Mart but they're not the best. If possible, try to get people to use API General Cure instead. 

The fish's appetite may have gone off because some medications dull the sense of smell and taste. Hopefully once he's out of the meds, he'll get his full appetite back because with internal parasites, it's always important that they eat so they can poo the parasites out.


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

oh gotcha that makes sense, where would I find the API thing would it be at petsmart?


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

i would think so bekause, we have it at any pet store.


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

Ok I'll make sure I get that tomorrow


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

The API thing says it dechlorinates water, should I still use the water conditioner I have along with the API or just use the API?


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

just got the API stress coat, changed the water put that in and put in epsom salt, I'll watch him and see how he is by tomorrow


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

keep fingers cross,will wait for update.


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

Yesterday when I came home from school he was completely unresponsive and this morning when I woke up and checked on him he was dead:-(


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

oh no so sorry , i though he will pull through. Sorry 
You will really need to disinfect the tank if you will rescue another betta. So sorry i was waiting for update and thought he is doing fine  You did everything you can to save him. I believe that sometimes it meant to be. He was happy and felt your love and now may be you can rescue another little life. Sorry for writing it but it exactly what happened to someone else that i just read a post from.


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

Yeah it was just his time I guess, how should I clean the tank though? should I bleach it?


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

And by the way thanks for everything you've helped me with


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

no problem , sorry it didn't work though. 
With parasites usually you don't need to use bleach because they die without host. But i just think in case he had something else you can use bleach ( 10% solution) for a minimum of 10 minutes the tank itself. Wash with hot,warm,cold water thoroughly. Put it outside or inside in the sun for a few days to dry it out and neutralize the bleach. Wash it again. That is what i did one time.

I did boiled some rocks before but a few people on the forum saying that it can burst so i am afraid to advice you to do that. But i did it once. 

I never disinfect rocks or silky/plastic plants but i can write for you what other people recommending. 
Silky plants, they'll want to use BOILING water. And also let it sit in the sun for a few days. Not sure if you can use 50% of the vinegar for silky plants. 

50% vinegar, boiling water you can use for plastic plants and rocks. Mix boiling water and vinegar leave for 15 or so minutes,come back and stir, rinse very well with hot tap water, warm,cold water. Must let the cold water cool down the rocks as they retain heat. But i would disinfect the stones ONLY IF they are ''porous'' meaning they don't have holes,or insect made holes(displayed as pin pricks).

Now not sure about heater though. We need to find out on that . Ill be back on it unless someone knows how to do it. I think i wash it one time , i kind of wash it with hand soap and i wash it million times make sure there is no residue left but what i am worry that the top of the heater have hole the electrical wire coming from. So you need to make sure no soap left in there. And again dry it out. And if you have container so you can submerge it completely and let it work it will definitely kill everything.

Be careful when you pick new betta in the store may be wait until they get new shipment.


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

we just threw out all the gravel in there we got a bunch more, we just put the plastic plants, the heater, and net in the tank and put water and bleach in there and ran the filter without a cartridge so the water keeps flowing, would that be good? and how long should we keep doing it? we did this before I went to class like about 3 hours a go


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

never saw anyone did it with filter. Sorry i would even afraid to use the filter now. Don't use it. Sorry. The same about plastic plants . No one ever on this forum recommended bleach for plastic plants. I would afraid to use it. I am not sure how much of the bleach can plastic absorbs in? The more i am thinking the more i think I understand it actually stupid. I am just thinking if you wash the plastic tank, then you can wash plastic plant actually. I just ask one girl at work she has 1 month old baby she told me that it fine. I am personally never did it and never saw any one recommended though. About heater the same. I never saw anyone recommended to do it with bleach. But it a glass and plastic. Glass will be fine you can wash it. But if it in the tank with running water i would really take it out and wash it million times with hot,warm,cold water and let it stay in the sun light for a few days. Wash it again. Is there a hole on the top of the heater where the wires coming from?

Wait one thing if the heater has rubber on the top then i am not sure about clorax. Do you want me to try to find out?


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

sure though about filter don't use it. Be careful pick betta at the store wait for new shipment.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

So sorry to hear you lost your guy...Hugs !


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

The heater has a rubber top but I never put the top under water it always was up out of the water, I rinsed out the tank a bunch of times to make sure there was no bleach left and I left it to dry overnight and all during the morning, and about the filter it's just the plastic piece of it, I threw the filter cartridge out, so it was just the bleach and water running through the plastic piece,

Today we stopped by petco and found this little guy:









Now I just got to clean up and set up the tank for him


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Omg he is beautiful.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Ok i am really don't recommend filter even if you wash only that plastic piece. I would hesitate. You don't need filter don't worry about it. I don't have filters for any my tanks. It really not necessary. Wash everything i think it should be fine. Make sure no disinfection solution left in the heater. I am talking in side of that hole the wire coming from, that sunlight was talking about.

I hope this little guy is doing good. Give us update please.


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

ANHEL123 said:


> Ok i am really don't recommend filter even if you wash only that plastic piece. I would hesitate. You don't need filter don't worry about it. I don't have filters for any my tanks. It really not necessary. Wash everything i think it should be fine. Make sure no disinfection solution left in the heater. I am talking in side of that hole the wire coming from, that sunlight was talking about.
> 
> I hope this little guy is doing good. Give us update please.


Nothing on the top of the heater ever touched any solution or water or anything, and I set up the tank without the filter now


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

And I put him in the tank a little bit a go, he seems to be doing perfectly fine he's still like searching around the tank


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

aww you bought another betta!!!


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

sunlight said:


> aww you bought another betta!!!


Yeah my dad bought because he felt bad about the other


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

How nice. I love your father lol I hope he is doing good so you can enjoy hi.


----------

